# Online Mini Conference



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

To Christmas and Halloween communities,
Originally I started a project of doing an internet based mini. The idea was simple, do a mini that anyone could attend from anywhere using a conferencing website / system. The hope was to be able to have experts in any particular part of our hobbys be able to present to anyone not just those that were close to them. I hope that by doing this we can grow are communities and be able to better include people that aren’t close to large cities. But quickly the idea got out of what could be done in a day, then a weekend, and even a week. So a new plan was devised, Online Mini Conferences. The idea is to have two to fore one hour presentations, followed up by one to two hours of discussions (via webcams, voice and text). So that’s the idea, and now I have the Conference server up and running (still working on the playback server for recordings). 
The date/time has been selected as -7:00 Fridays at 6:00pm to see that in your time zone go here http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...eek+at+this+time&iso=20120713T18&p1=1956&ah=3 we will try to always do these at the same time


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*About presentation software/server,*

We have selected the main presentation software of BBB but we do have some other failbacks if that doesn’t continue to work. The software will allow us to have a text chat, with an audio chat, with a webcam chat, with a slide / whiteboard area, and desktop screen sharing (somewhat limited). During a presentation there will be audio / webcams from the presenters, but a text chat available to all. Also a presenter can give an audience member the ability to share a webcam / audio. Dering the webcam chat (also known as open chat (formally open round table)) time anyone (with a mic \ webcam (also may need headphones to stop audio feedback)) will be able to join in and have a conversation about whatever. We have had users use the server from around the world and all seems to work wonderfully. If this continues to work well we are already looking to add servers / bandwidth.
Also for now there are no usernames or passwords so you don’t need a new account with anyone!
To test out how this works you can join the demo meeting here http://demo.bigbluebutton.org/ its not the same server as the one used for the Online Mini Conference but its running the same software


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Possible presentation list*

if you have ideas for more please let us know. We are looking for anyone that would be willing to present these or copresent these:
How to use bbb, quick introduction into the meeting software feature set. –done
Shared neutral cables / us110 how-to. – done
DMX Primer. –done
Video Taping Light Shows, tips and tricks. -done
Fm-transmitters, antennas, and RDS. - Tips and tricks dealing with flicker. 
Surveillance, software hardware and setup. - Xlights, setup and tricks.
Light o roma (lor) software, possibly sequencing, setup and tricks.
Vixen2.x, possibly sequencing, setup and tricks.
Vixen3.x, possibly sequencing, setup and tricks.
Light Show Pro (LSP), possibly sequencing, setup and tricks.
Audacity. Working with audio. - Servos, working with and selecting.
Servo controllers, working with and selecting. - Welding Techniques.
RGB controlling, all about different rgb controllers.
RGB pixel types, all about different pixel physical formats. 
RGB protocols, all about different pixel protocols (2801,3001,gece,etc) 
RGB power, options for bower distribution between 5v 12v 24v rgb power. 
Dumb rgb pixels. - Ground Fault Trips. - Website development, content.
Neighborhood relations/traffic. - handling media. - Animation in a Display. 
ac controller choices. - dc controller choices. - Projectors in shows.
Fogging options. - Soldering how-to. - Board design (advanced).
coroplast building. - Lasers in displays. - Repairing Lights.
How to lay out a display. - Mini tree how-to.
Power calculation, ac 110,220, dc5v, dc12v
Lights comparing led types(outputs) - Pic programing. - Hacking gece.


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*To moderators*

I don’t have any problems with anyone and I don’t want to start, I’m a member of multiple sites because I believe that all of them bring something to your users (aka me). I am trying to bring something to them as well, and I feel that as there is no one doing this specific type of minis/get-togethers/meetings/presentations now I hope not to be stepping on anyone. As I see the traditional minis/get-togethers/meetings/presentations are superior to internet based ones in almost every way. The two exceptions being users that can’t make it to them and presenters that can’t make it closer to the users. That said please let me know if I’m crossing the lines of your site and I won’t put anything about this back up.


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*To possible presenters*

First thanks for considering doing a presentation, presenters do wonders to help move the community along with the lest number of the same mistakes being made as well as a deeper understanding of everything they teach. There are some suggested requirements to be a presenter. We hope you can make it through the list.
Have a newer webcam (less than 3 years old) that can do 720p streaming.
Have at least a 384kbps internet upload connection and we would prefer presenters with a 1mbps upload internet connection. 
Have at least a 5mbps download internet connection. 
Have a dedicated microphone (not integrated into a laptop or a webcam). 
Have headphones around just in case to prevent audio loopback when you are presenting (we hope to prevent this in software if we can, but it won’t always work  ). 
We ask that you make as much of the information as you can into slides (they don’t need to be perfect just there hopefully with pictures) and give them to us before the presentation so that we can get them onto the server. 
We prefer if we can get two presenters in a presentation so if one has problems the other can take over, also so that one can better watch chat for questions, or just interject other personal experiences. 
We would like presenters to have, use and be acquainted with splitcam (its free but be careful to only install it and not its crapware) .
Last but not lest we ask that presenters stick around for the after presentation webcam chat. That’s it and that’s all, if you are still interested please tell us what mini you would like to do.


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Recaps of previous presentations*

These are some (not all) recordings from previous presentations, if you can wait a bit (1 to 3 more weeks) better copies will be coming
FYI all links here need you to skip ahead at least 15 minutes to the start of the mini.
Mini Conference 1 
making Shared neutral cables and USA ac 110 history. followed up by How to use bbb
20 users for the presentation 9 webcams + others dering the open chat
http://198.60.123.40/playback/slide...e5c780995b753f8bd1053060fa55d52-1339202503720
Mini Conference 2
DMX primer
DMX Signal Anatomy, DMX Bus Management, Universes and Addressing, DMX Controllers
DMX Fixtures, Examples of DMX props, Future of DMX
19 users while competing for time with a large mini and the academy
http://198.60.123.40/playback/slide...e5c780995b753f8bd1053060fa55d52-1339807652093
Mini Conference 3
intro to nutcracker
25 users . no playback at least for now (I will be working on the raw recording files) don’t have any recording to show, sorry to those that missed it.

Mini Conference 4
HLS introduction
30 attendees!
http://198.60.123.40/playback/slide...e5c780995b753f8bd1053060fa55d52-1341016958709
Mini Conference 5
Video Taping Light Shows
no playback at least for now (I will be working on the raw recording files) don’t have any recording to show, sorry to those that missed it.


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Halloween community specifically*

You will note that the list of possible presentations and the presentations that have been done thus far are mostly xmas based, this is I promise you not done on purpose. We would love to get a list of presentations to do that are more Halloween based so please suggest them. We also can’t do any Halloween presentations until we get presenters willing to do them so please volunteer it’s not hard and we don’t bite unless you like that kind of thing. Depending on the list of presenters we have three options on when to do these.
1 do one the second Friday of every month. This works well if there aren’t to many presentations or volunteers to do.
2 do one every Friday at the same time as the more xmas centric presentation. Advantage people will have options on what to see, disadvantage people can’t be involved with both.
3 pick a different schedule to run on. This is near impossible but good luck if that’s what people want.


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Online Mini Conference #6*

Online Mini Conference #6 (mini mini # 6) industry overview of nearly everything! by AussiePhil of auschristmaslighting
Be warned this one may run long.
Some things to try to discuss pixel types, diy v off the shelf, 5v v 12v, current draws, power injection (biggy). traditional lights with pixels, making the most of existing investments, and some general look and feel stuff that may lead to even better shows, over and above that AussiePhil will try to talk on using traditional lights with pixels, making the most of existing investments, and some general look and feel stuff that may lead to even better shows
view the schedule at http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...ndustry+overview&iso=20120713T18&p1=1956&ah=4


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

Online Mini Conference # 6 is about 3 hours away! 
time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...ndustry+overview&iso=20120713T18&p1=1956&ah=4
this Online Mini Conference will be a industry overview of nearly everything! by AussiePhil

Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it wont be open untill about 15 min prior to the start


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you fasteddy for not just stepping up to present but for doing it two weeks in a row!
Still need more presenters please 

Online Mini Conference # 7
fasteddy will be doing an introduction to E1.31 and how its connected for the online mini #7 this weekend. This will be a great opportunity to learn the differences between LOR, DMX and E1.31

Date and time
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...uction+to+E1.31+&iso=20120720T18&p1=1956&ah=2


Online Mini Conference # 8
Light show pro by fasteddy
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...+pro+by+fasteddy&iso=20120727T18&p1=1956&ah=3


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Online Mini Conference # 7 is less than 2 hours away!*

Online Mini Conference # 7 is less than 2 hours away!

time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...uction+to+E1.31+&iso=20120720T18&p1=1956&ah=2
this Online Mini Conference will be an introduction to E1.31 and how its connected by fasteddy


Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it wont be open untill about 15 min prior to the start


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*calendar*

calendar
Online Mini Conference # 8
Light show pro by Fasteddy
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...+pro+by+fasteddy&iso=20120727T18&p1=1956&ah=3

Online Mini Conference # 9
E1.31 controllers and bridges By Donny m Carter and AussiePhil 
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...r+and+AussiePhil&iso=20120803T18&p1=1956&ah=3 

Online Mini Conference # 10
Animating your Holiday Display by Halstaff
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...play+by+Halstaff&iso=20120810T18&p1=1956&ah=3

Online Mini Conference # 11
How the Renard controllers (both AC and DC) work in detail by Budude
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...d+DC)+by+Budude+&iso=20120817T18&p1=1956&ah=3


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

Online Mini Conference # 8 is less than 1 hour away!

Online Mini Conference # 8
Light show pro by Fasteddy
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...+pro+by+fasteddy&iso=20120727T18&p1=1956&ah=3
Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it wont be open untill about 15 min prior to the start

Online Mini Conference # 9
E1.31 controllers and bridges By Donny m Carter and AussiePhil 
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...r+and+AussiePhil&iso=20120803T18&p1=1956&ah=3

Online Mini Conference # 10
Animating your Holiday Display by Halstaff
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...play+by+Halstaff&iso=20120810T18&p1=1956&ah=3[


Online Mini Conference # 11
How the Renard controllers (both AC and DC) work in detail by Budude
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...d+DC)+by+Budude+&iso=20120817T18&p1=1956&ah=3


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Guess I better hurry up and get my presentation finished. I'm up in 2 weeks!


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Online Mini Conference # 9 is less than 2 hours away!*

Online Mini Conference # 9 is less than 2 hours away!
time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...r+and+AussiePhil&iso=20120803T18&p1=1956&ah=3
this Online Mini Conference will be E1.31 controllers and bridges By Donny m Carter and AussiePhil 


Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it wont be open untill about 15 min prior to the start

Online Mini Conference # 10
Animating your Holiday Display by Halstaff
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...play+by+Halstaff&iso=20120810T18&p1=1956&ah=3


Online Mini Conference # 11
How the Renard controllers (both AC and DC) work in detail by Budude
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...d+DC)+by+Budude+&iso=20120817T18&p1=1956&ah=3


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Online Mini Conference # 10 is less than 5 hours away!*

Online Mini Conference # 10 is less than 5 hours away!
time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...play+by+Halstaff&iso=20120810T18&p1=1956&ah=3
this Online Mini Conference will be Animating your Holiday Display by Halstaff


Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it won’t be open until about 15 min prior to the start of the OMC


Online Mini Conference # 11
How the Renard controllers (both AC and DC) work in detail by Budude
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...d+DC)+by+Budude+&iso=20120817T18&p1=1956&ah=3


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Online Mini Conference # 11 is less than 2 hours away!*

Online Mini Conference # 11 is less than 2 hours away!
time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...d+DC)+by+Budude+&iso=20120817T18&p1=1956&ah=3
this Online Mini Conference will be How the Renard controllers (both AC and DC) work in detail by Budude


Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it won’t be open until about 15 min prior to the start of the OMC


Online Mini Conference # 12 +
oh no, we don’t have the next weeks planed, we NEED presenter s, please volunteer


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*!!! Recordings !!!*

*!!! RECORDINGS !!!*
Well better late than never!
Well it’s been a hard road to put the recordings of the meetings back together. To get a glimpse of the difficulty level, we are talking about 141+GB of data. That data is split up into 4,597 files in 605 folders, that all had to be manually spliced back together into three separate files (slides,webcam,chat) for each mini. After evaluating more than a dozen video software packages I finally selected the two needed to be able to do the job. Using MediaCoder to convert the webcam flvs into mp4 because the primary video editing software couldn’t handle flvs. So then using Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 I had to make two videos out of each mini. One video I had to put each slide onto the timeline at the right point then had to add webcams to that video that overflowed from the other video. The second video was made putting the webcams onto its timeline. That was just the start, as I quickly discovered because not everyone’s webcam could send the server 15 frames per second, the timeing and the length of each webcam had to be manipulated to try to get it at least reasonably well lined up with the audio. Then it was taking 5 + hours to encode the file and after 8 hours something would always crash. So I built a dedicated box just to do the encoding and that helped eminsly. So its not right completely and I’ll still be working on these more later on as there was a loss of quality (seems to be from one of the last two steps) to the webcams and an even bigger loss of quality to the slides but the original files are perfect so with more work and more time this repository will get better! Here are some of the first 11.5 meetings: 
(by the way if you get an error 14 close your browser and retry in 14 minutes, brand new error I’ll try to get it fixed(so much work for such simple things))
*Online Mini Conference # 1: *Making Shared neutral cables, and USA ac 110 history, How to use bbb
By Gigogig	~20 attendees
Processing : Encoding presentation (screen) to segment preview image
*Online Mini Conference # 2: *DMX Signal Anatomy, DMX Bus Management, Universes and Addressing, DMX Controllers, DMX Fixtures, Examples of DMX props, Future of DMX
By lightman	~20 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=43af1255-9fd1-451f-b806-543475593f30
*Online Mini Conference # 3: *intro to nutcracker
by smeighan	~25 attendees
Processing : Distributing to progressive downloads
*Online Mini Conference # 4: *HLS introduction
By Joe	~30 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=a26276f2-3c81-4cea-901e-a2052d6c7f3e
*Online Mini Conference # 5:* Video Taping Light Shows
By Lightman	~20 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=0a6990d2-e1fb-4acb-a546-ed6244814536
*Online Mini Conference # 6:* industry overview of nearly everything!
By AussiePhil	~50 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=0166f02e-8f50-4ac2-8fc3-33be18f57e61
*Online Mini Conference # 7:* introduction to E1.31 and how its connected
by fasteddy	~50 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=bbe43737-2a32-4668-9c41-334857070507
*Online Mini Conference # 8: *Light show pro 
by fasteddy	~25 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=34e7be10-a57b-435a-bab5-de9ec665a140
*Online Mini Conference # 9: * E1.31 controllers and bridges 
By Donny m Carter and AussiePhil ~40 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=aa6db471-f778-4263-9d73-4a0e407940e3
*Online Mini Conference # 10: *Animating your Holiday Display 
by Halstaff	~50 attendees
Processing : Extracting segments from presentation
*Online Mini Conference # 10.5 or 3.5:* a tutorial on using Nutcracker 2.0
By smeighan	~30 attendees
http://198.60.125.110/engage/ui/watch.html?id=408a45b6-1e7a-48b0-a4d6-5e64b0c69576
*Online Mini Conference # 11:* How the Renard controllers (both AC and DC) work in detail 
by Budude ~25 attendees
Not started


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Still need some presenters. Anyone?*

Still need some presenters. Anyone?


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Online Mini Conference # 12 is less than 9 hours away!*

Online Mini Conference # 12 is less than 9 hours away!
topic is using Projection
time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...+Conference+#+11&iso=20120824T18&p1=1956&ah=3

Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it won’t be open until about 15 min prior to the start of the OMC

Online Mini Conference # 13 +
oh no, we don’t have the next weeks planed, we NEED presenter s, please volunteer


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*RECORDINGS + presenters*

The page for always up to date RECORDINGS 
http://abcmedia.serveblog.net/engage/ui/index.html
More uploading daily (takes about one day to process each  but we will catch up  )


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*OMC17 LOR (sequencing) open forum by cenote*

OMC17 LOR (sequencing) open forum by cenote

date / time 
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...+forum+by+cenote&iso=20120928T18&p1=1956&ah=3

topic is LOR (sequencing) open forum 
Instead of a full blown talk on LOR, cenote will try a open forum with a LOR theme.
cenote will try to start off by going threw the commands of the sequencer and showing how to use them,
to drum up some discussion on methods and short cuts for doing sequencing. 
the hope for this week is to maybe stir up a good discussion on sequencing since everybody is going crunch time now.

Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it won’t be open until about 15 min prior to the start of the OMC


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

Cenote
"
Just wanted to "chime in". I volunteered to host a open forum/chat this Friday night on sequencing in LOR S3. This will be a LIVE screen demonstration of S3, not slides. If you have not joined us, I encourage you to do so. Most people are in crunch time now on sequencing, and this may be a great chat to find out what little short cut others are doing to save you some time, and to put more of a WOW factor in your shows. We get both newbies and very experienced vets over there. Some stay for a few, others ramble on till we hrs in the morning. No question or comment is looked at like "that was stupid" or "why?" Very easy to join in, just a screen name needed, we ask yo use the same name as you do on the forums to make it a little easier to put faces with logins. The following is an outline of what I thought I would cover, but is not limited to this what so ever. We are hoping to promote some really good discussion on uses of LOR S3.

Network Preferences window
LOR, DMX, Listener Port, 1.31
Create new sequence/animation
Importing/Exporting configs
“Master” and “non master” tracks
Grouping tabs
Display Preferences
Tool bars
Tools
Cut/Paste/Copy, Undo/Redo, Display toggles, Lights off, Effects
RGB fades and colors, quick fill, DMX input, Special/custom effects
Foreground/Background uses
Timings
Beat markings, Tapper

Look forward to seeing you there.
"
Cenote


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

Online Mini Conference # 17 is less than 2 hours away!
topic is LOR (sequencing) open forum by cenote
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...+forum+by+cenote&iso=20120928T18&p1=1956&ah=3

Reminder the server is here
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
and all youl need is a name to join
but it won’t be open until about 15 min prior to the start of the OMC

Online Mini Conference # 18 +
oh no, we don’t have the next weeks planed, we NEED presenter s, please volunteer


----------



## gigogig (Jul 12, 2012)

*Online mini DIY Projectors, Repairs and Customization this Friday*

Online mini DIY Projectors, Repairs and Customization this Friday 

Date and time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...nd+Customization&iso=20140606T18&p1=3862&ah=2


It will cover What is a Projector?, Replacing Color Wheels (Brief) ,Lights , Bypassing the Ballast, Replacing the Bulb DIY stiles, Replacing the Polarizers, Shortening the Throw of the Projector


After the presentation there will likely be some discussion on software and other odd and ends.


Link to where the online mini is
http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/


Old presentations
Az mini apr 2014
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...beb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1398518813828&t=2h23m58s

az mini apr 2013
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...e55ae2fe69efa3b2ec9bd71347f1556-1366445121435
Intro RGB lighting jan 2013
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1359160105922
AC lighting jan 2013
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1358556720200
Sequencing LOR s3 sep 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1348879501929
Projection aug 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1345855222266
Renard Controllers aug 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1345250440573
E1.31 controllers and bridges 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1344040829864
Light show pro 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1343436028389
Intro to E1.31 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1342831213650
Industry overview of nearly everything 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1342226614602
Videotaping light shows 
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...37454aec99abeb0b1e6dc07a70751c4-1341621849243
Early HLS 
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...e5c780995b753f8bd1053060fa55d52-1341016958709
Early nutcracker
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...fcc0769f6bdd4ba7585fad02570a371-1339821496340
DMX primer 2012
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...e5c780995b753f8bd1053060fa55d52-1339807652093
Shared neutral cables 
http://198.60.123.40/playback/prese...e5c780995b753f8bd1053060fa55d52-1339202503720


----------

